# 97 olds silhouette heater quit



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

Abruptly heater quit blowing warm air and only blows cold. Rad and res full of coolant. what and where to start. open hood on 3400 and all you see is engine cover


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Post up a picture if you can. 

Next, check the vacuum on the heater controller to make sure that it is opening the damper is opening up. Check the temp on the heater core hoses that are going in and out of the firewall. 

Some cars are equip with a solenoid that keeps the warm coolant from circulating through the the heater core. Check to see if your car is equip with that as well. Those can fail closed. 

Check and make sure the car is getting up to temp as well. Sometimes the thermostat will fail and most are designed to fail open now.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Had a 91 silhouette. Check coolant level first. If good, get it to operating temp, turn to full heat and check heater lines. If both are hot, there is a stuck blend door or a solenoid that's bad.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

4just1don said:


> * Rad* and res *full of coolant.*


*He already checked coolant level.* Not sure what "res" is though.

OP, if this happened abruptly, and rad-iator is hot in touch and both upper and lower hose to radiator are hot in touch, it's blender door actuator that does not work. Either actuator or the climate control unit itself. 
Btw, those engine covers are very easy to remove on almost all cars.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Res = resevoir


----------

